# Working Line GSD Compatibility



## JoelA (Jan 18, 2021)

Howdy everyone!

Let me first tell you a little bit about myself so you can help me in making this decision. My name is Joel, I am currently in college and studying electrical engineering. I’m very active and love lifting and running. I am a triathlete and the athleticism of the GSD is part of the reason I’m interested. I’m also very much a morning person and the idea of a dog that would keep me honest to a schedule of waking up at 5 or 6 every day sounds fantastic to me. 

I am fascinated with the working line GSD because of both their superior looks and work drive compared to other GSD like show line GSD. I also would like to do a lot of obedience training, protection work, and maybe eventually a sport like Schutzhund with this dog.

I’ve been researching dogs almost obsessively for the past few years. Every time I think I’m about to make the decision I suddenly decide against because I find something that concerns me about a certain breed or I find out I need to do something different about my living situation first. I have always wanted a dog but have never been allowed by my parents to get one. Now that I’m in college and off on my own things are different.

Now a little bit about my plans to improve my situation to be compatible with a GSD.
Currently I am living in a house that doesn’t have a fenced in yard and that has close neighbors (duplex)
In the next year I’m looking to move into a house with a fenced in yard that will be not near neighbors and will allow the dog to be able to have a safe fenced in area to move around.


In the past year I have thought that having a dog would be impossible for a college student like myself. After doing tons of research on the breed and pouring over excel spreadsheets with financial planning (food, vet, grooming, etc..) for the dog and planning where I would do obedience classes, I am starting to finally feel ready.

As people experienced with German shepherds I wanted to come to you all to ask what your thoughts would be on someone like me getting a GSD. 

I know there’s probably info I left out and other questions about my day to day life that you might have concerning my compatibility with a GSD and I’d love to answer any questions to help me be more prepared and more informed for my eventual GSD.

PS: Thank you if you read all the way through I’m sorry I had a lot I wanted to say. Also I tried to post this in the correct section of the forum but I’m very sorry if I didn’t!


Thank you so much!
-Joel


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Personally I would suggest that you wait until after you graduate and get settled in your “permanent” location. I would use this time to research the breed and breeders. This forum is a great place for information so study up like you are prepping for the EIT. 

You didn’t say what year you were or how many semesters you have remaining, but most of the serious engineering students don’t have that much much free time as they get closer to graduation. Many have projects to complete plus more challenging exams. 

Sounds like you are still pretty young, not that long out of the nest. Now is the time to focus on school and then on prospective job opportunities in the area of your interest and in the region where you want to live. 

If you are determined to get one while in school, I would suggest you start with an adult with the temperament and drive you desire.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would go see some schutzhund clubs to see if I liked it before I bought a dog for. A dog breed to excel at sport might be a lot if you decide you aren't interested in sports. My dogs take a good chunk out of my day. Its not as noticeable when I'm not working a lot, but it definitely sticks out when my schedule gets heavy. I would keep that in mind. The engineers I work with could probably manage it pretty easy though.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I think GSD can be the easiest, or the most difficult, dog you've ever owned or known!

It's really not something you want to go into blindly! 

That being said, personally, it's the only breed for me, and the trials and injuries and tribulations of puppy hood mean nothing in the grander scheme of things!

So it's kinda up to u...are you really up for it? Do you understand the injuries you will accept as a GSD puppy owner? If so, go for it!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

The decision is really yours. You sound like an active high achiever so chances are you'll have success with working line gsd. 

My personal advice is to wait. I'm glad I did. Before Biscuit I spent 2 hours a day in the gym, socialised with friends, lunches out, coffees out. While I'm not saying you can't do many of these things it's likely you will have to make many sacrifices for your dog to maximise the quality time spent with it. Enjoy your freedom while you can, wait until your situation and future is a little more certain. 

Biscuit consumes all my time. And my money.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

It’s your decision if you feel you can make this work but IMO I’d wait until you’re done. My son is completing his chem engineering degree so I have a feel for how hard the engineering program can be at times. I’d be worried that when your time is jammed, a puppy or young dog could become overwhelming. You may also want to think about your plans after graduation - what if you decide you want to work abroad or in a company that requires travel or remote work?


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

IGP is like a part time job on top of your full time job. It's not something you can do on the weekends and be successful at.. It is a lifestyle.

I say that because the way you raise and manage ypur dog the 80% you are not training can actually affect your formal training... 

Before you jump in, definitely reach out to clubs in your area. Go for a month.. If you can clear your schedule for a month it will give you a good idea what is expected both for club and at home.

A dog in general is a lot of work while in school.. I did it, I know. My dog took a back seat at finals, then again when I graduated and got a job. It wasn't until I was in my career and settled 6-7 years later that I could really train in the sport how your suppose too and by that time I was in need of a younger dog.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Great advice to go to a club for a month and see if you can manage your schedule with IGP. If you are really interested in protection sports, you should probably get a working line. It’s awesome you are a triathlete because schutzhund is like the triathlon for dog sports. 

I’m not going to be one to tell you to wait until you are older. I got my first dog right out of high school and she was my anchor. There are things you need to be prepared for, like if you find yourself homeless do you have someone that will take the dog in while you sort things out. Can you financially handle it or get help if your doggie athlete blows their knee and needs a $7,000 surgery.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There are gsds that are like a part Job for awhile. Some are more easier. My asl - Max has a lot of drive and always very engaging he has a great off switch and not hyper in the slightest but always wants to do something with me. The more I do the more he wants. It allows you to be creative. They all adjust to your schedule but the first few years is where most important work is put in.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The major thing I’d look into very carefully is housing. Renting can be difficult due to weight limits and breed bans, some insurance companies also have exclusions, etc. If you’re confident that you have multiple housing options that won’t force you to live at an inconvenient distance, sounds like you’ll be just fine.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I would also add... if you are looking into doing sports - get a good insurance policy or have a good savings account. 

Equipment, seminars, training fees are expensive BUT injuries are common and usually $$$. 

I have had a female blow a knee twice... then another have a muscle strain that cost almost $1000 to rehab at a year old. 

I definitely am not trying to scare you off but if you get involved in the sport it is a big commitment and dogs not always make the cut.. so be prepared for that too. 

On the flip side of all the doom and gloom... it's a bond created like no other. 

My oldest is almost 10 and retired almost 3 years now and she is my absolute heart.. she will work day and night (bad knees and spine and all) if you allowed her. My youngest is 3 years and we are finally finding out rhythm at training. She is VERY high drive, low thresholds and although the sport comes easy to her, she can be a lot sometimes, even for someone who has been in the sport awhile.. so make sure the breeder you chose is knowing of your lifestyle and needs AND experience level. Otherwise you both will not be happy... and that is a LONG time to be frustrated.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You're getting some very good advice here.
Course load, puppy sleep deprivation, exercise requirements, ongoing financial commitment, uncertain job and future living accommodation restrictions, future girlfriend or family on board, sacrificing on social events etc.

My advice would be to wait until after graduation, especially if you're living with multiple people now. GSD are not great for first time owners at the best of time imo, they become your life.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You need a place with a 6’ fence and a good doghouse.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't do it! I too was tempted in university. However I needed all the time I could get to focus on my school/career. Now that it's over I can finally spend the time I want on a dog... especially now that I am considering IGP. Once you're settled and have a lot more disposable income and free time, definitely go for it!


----------



## kona2008 (Dec 5, 2011)

My advice is to wait until you are out of college and settled in a job for a while until to get a GSD especially a working line dog. Working line dogs are usually high drive and require time and money. Giving them a job is necessary. My GSD's have been SAR trailing dogs. In you do not give then the level of attention and exercise they need they can be a real pain. Remember GSD dogs are smart. My first dog when I was not experienced, was left upstairs in a home (with water etc) in a living room with all the bed room doors shut. We were gone only a short while but when we got home Hilo was sitting in the front yard waiting for us. Being an engineer like you I had to find out how he did this. I went up stairs and there was a door opened to one of the bedrooms. When I examined the door knob there were teeth impressions in the metal knob. When I went into the room the window, which was left only slight open, was push back and the screen was out. He jumped out of the window onto a lower roof which at its low point was 7 feet from the ground. There I saw his dog prints.. The point of this story is to give you an idea what kind of intelligence and determination a GSD dog has. You need to be well settled because you do not want a smart GSD telling you that he is not getting enough attention and exercise.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

This is a tough one because I know how people that truly like dogs feel about getting one. I had my first "Working Dog", a what people today call a European Line Doberman Pinscher when I was in college. I too was an engineering student but I somehow found lots of quality time to spend with him & was lucky enough to live in a college town that had a lot o open spaces where he could run, explore & enjoy himself. He eventually became marvelously trained because he was a great dog & I enjoyed that sort of thing. However, after I graduated & got my first job my time with him became limited especially during weekdays. But I was a runner & jogged with him several times a week, he was also a fantastic frisbee catcher & I took him with me nearly everywhere I went. All my friends knew him & liked him a lot. 
I suppose what I'm trying to say is that if you want to have a dog & you have to work for a living you'll be like most of us. However before you get your dog, realize & accept that there are things that as a young single guy you may not be able to do like take off on a sudden weekend trip or stay with a girl at her place overnight because a dog requires daily attention & responsibility. If you are willing to sacrifice some personal freedom in exchange for the rewards of having a good dog after you graduate go for it. As far as college is concerned in my case I had more time to spend with my dog then than I did later when I started my professional career. 
Life, no matter how you look at it, is never easy


----------

